# how much weight could this horse carry ?????



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

how much weight could this horse carry ?????
i know it depends on alot of stuff,but roughly how much
all he eats is grass,he is around 15hh and nearly 5 yo


































































THIS IS BEFORE I GOT HIM-HE WAS 3 YO


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Riding him strapped in and overbent like that could have caused serious damage, especially to a 3 year old.  I'm very sad to see it.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

oh i know.IT ISNT ME BTW.that is him before i got him.it actually makes me so angry when i see the pictures before i got him because he is overbent and there are ones with him jumping-small but still he is only 3:crying:.and now he has loads of pain probably because of it.


----------



## Matta (Mar 23, 2013)

Have you asked for a professional help about this


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

why do you want to know?


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

because in the year i have had him i have only sat on him for a few minutes each time because i think i am might be too heavy for him and just wanted to hear what weight people think he can carry ??


----------



## JohnsonSmith (Apr 8, 2013)

it actually makes me so angry when i see the pictures before i got him because he is overbent and there are ones with him jumping-small but still he is only 3.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice horse, would look good in harness...which does not answer your question! But he's a nice looking chap.


----------



## robinsons (Feb 21, 2014)

It depends,as you can never make an exact guess of how much weight a horse could carry.Sometimes they can even make you shocked by carrying much weight than expected!


----------

